

Stripe Apps - ashastry
https://stripe.com/docs/apps

======
stickfigure
This is the first step towards the "marketplace" feature of WePay or PayPal,
which is great. But it's not very useful unless I can add a fee for myself.

On a $100 purchase, I should be able to split the money so that $3.20 goes to
Stripe, $1.00 goes to me, and $95.80 goes to the seller. Without that ability,
I have to make up a separate billing arrangement with the seller, either a
flat rate (eg subscription) or calculating fees and billing them post-hoc -
messy and unreliable.

~~~
amccloud
<https://stripe.com/docs/apps/fee-splitting>

~~~
lukeholder
does this solve the grandparents issue?

~~~
stickfigure
That does address the issue. Strange that the fee-splitting page doesn't seem
to be linked from the documentation anywhere.

------
therealarmen
Check out <http://board.zapier.com> \-- a cool implentation of the API for a
SaaS analytics dashboard.

~~~
joelg87
Very cool :-) I just tried it for Buffer and the numbers were a little off,
but love the thinking!

~~~
mikeknoop
Yes, there a number of assumptions and simplifications made due to the
easiest-available data from Stripe. Pull requests welcome:
<https://github.com/zapier/stripeboard>

------
scottbartell
Stripe is a pretty awesome company. Much more easy to integrate with compared
to Paypal and their support blows Paypal out of the water.

------
latchkey
"Stripe works just as it normally would: we deposit the money into your users'
bank accounts on a rolling seven day basis."

I can also use WePay, which deposits the money immediately and gives me a
marketplace feature (I can take a chunk out of the payment for myself).

~~~
amccloud
Stripe has fee-splitting. See my link above.

------
consultutah
This is awesome. I definitely need to get it into <http://jungleblaze.com>

------
prateekdayal
Are there any apps out there right now? I don't think they list any in the
application gallery.

~~~
naz
<https://www.pay-pad.com/>, <http://shopify.com/> and <http://shoplocket.com/>
are a few off the top of my head.

~~~
billycoover
In addition to Pay Pad, we also have Alerts for Stripe: <http://www.pay-
pad.com/alerts>

Also, Zapier open-sourced a nice dashboard that uses Stripe Apps:
<https://board.zapier.com/>

------
robbiet480
This has been out for a while now, I used it for a platform integration,
really easy to use

------
baritalia
To part with $30 off a $1,000 payment. Way too much for me. Pass.

~~~
redslazer
Paypal will take $29.30 if someone pays you $1000 and it isnt anywhere as easy
to integrate (the pro non hosted version) and use as stripe.

Try and open a merchant account at any big bank and you wont get much better
fees unless you are moving huge amounts of money.

